# Ron Iverson in Fargo?



## CityHunter (Jan 9, 2003)

i was emailed this this morning.I was under the impression that Iverson was for protecting our hunting?I voted for this clown!Can someone enlighten me?isn't he supposed to look for me and not someone in kenmare?

What was sent:
THank you for oyur attention to this issue and I wish you all the success as
you attend NDSU this Fal.

I to am an avid hunter so your concerns are not falling on deaf ears.
However, I can not force anyone to open their land to anyone they do not want.

I also am against any cap on nonresident hunting licenses. Every individual who comes ot North Dakota to hunt brings with them the dollars that keep our small communities alive.

I can't look in the face of a cafe owner in kenmare and tell them we are going to limit the amount of people coming to your community thereby limiting the amount of money your business takes in.

Once again I thank you for your concern on this issue

Rep. Ron Iverson
District 27 Fargo


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

That sounds like it is word for word of what I got from him.
[email protected] Here is his e-mail. Send him and tell him what you think.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

My opinions on the NR issue aside. As a young college student you are outside the inner network of most political circles. Responses will often be "staff generated".

They (most politicians) listen mostly to friends and peers. Those who have money or supply money to support their elections can infiltrate the inner network rather quickly. Younger voters are too often ignored due to lack of power or belief that they are in general apathetic to politics.

If you do not like this then :

1) Make sure you vote and vote again to correct your "mistake" next time around.

2) Major in political science or find a friend with that major. Get on these representitives' staffs and try get your opinion heard from the inside.

3) Join and protest in mass with general public (SA)

4) Graduate from college. Become successful in your career. Run for office or support a friend running for office. Push through your agenda.

Do not become overly disenchanted with the system. Just the way things work. By all means use your spare energy to fight for what you believe in.

On the negative side, remember if we go to war - it will be the 18 - 24 year old men dying in the desert, not the 40+ somethings setting the agenda.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

PH and I are going to find something else to disagree on here. ND legislators have no "staffers". Their lap top computers are their staff.

Because of this, ND legislators (all branches for that matter) are more accessible than in virtually any other state. In ND, grass roots politics is truly still possible. It matters when people show up at the hearings and when they contact their legislators. Some legislators have said they consider it a "mandate" when they get emails or calls from 15 of their contituents (each has about 10,000 constituents) on a particular issue.

That's why in the hunting debates it's so vitally important that every sportsperson get engaged and do something, even if only emailing your three legislators. It works and is effective here in ND. You do not need to be a heavy contributor or have a lobbyist to translate your opinions into actual results.

Also, I can't think of a better group of folks to jump in this debate than the youth, even high school students. The hunting and many other current political debates seem to be heavily influenced by "the future of ND" overtones and efforts to retain our youth. If our youth tell our legislators how important a quality outdoors is to them and that their residence decisions hinge on what happens to the outdoors, it will be an effective message.

Everyone, get involved! First step, as we've said, is to sign into the "etree" that will keep you up to date during the session:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/signup.html


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

PH,

What day are you going out to testify at the legislature? Geeze, lighten up a little bit!!!!!!!! If we had more High school students and college students getting involved they would listen. As you aren't from ND, anymore, you probably haven't been getting the news on the "Saving ND" issue that has come up lately. Our college graduates are leaving at an alarming rate and the hunting just may keep a few of them in the state. Let's not start them out by telling them that they won't even be listened to. Maybe that attitude is the reason so many never get involved in anything.

I know there are quite a few high school and college students that are involved and I hope they continue to post their opinions. Your views and contacts to the legislators ARE very important.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Prairie Hunter,
Then what do you suggest I do? Should a just sit back and not do anything at all? If ND is so concerned about loosing their youth, they better listen when we speak.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

When you get to be 50 & have played some of the games you can be cynical  - But until then we need the younger folks (under 30) to be the movers & shakers & dreamers & do-ers

PH the next few weeks could be tense & alot of info will be shared & questions asked & answered. I'm not sure we need your opinions, for awhile :roll: Try not to confuse things - or step on too many, or the wrong toes OK ??? - (I sure could have phrased that in a different tone & selection of words, if you need me to ???) No one is mad yet, but this is really important to us & everyone. (weather they know it or not) I can see the hunting community building in it's interest, in all this, as many realilize what is happening. I / we know you know the issues from your perspectives. But I'd rather not have to RIP on anyone, unless they really have it coming. ( for awhile) :wink: So please remember where you are & what we basically think. Your still to much on the fence on alot of this. So just a reminder that tensions may be rising. eace: -> (???) I hope you get my drift !!! Try to cool it - Please !


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

FH: I am fully aware of the youth re-recruitment effort in ND. I read the articles and heard some debates on everyone's favorite talk radio show in ND. Not sure if that is the way to go.

Decoyer: *Do not become overly disenchanted with the system. Just the way things work. By all means use your spare energy to fight for what you believe in. * What I said in post above.

Fetch: I hate politicians more than I hate guides and outfitters. At least you know where guides stand. A politician may change their mind three times in three days and no one will no why. (idealism, $$, dinner out, ??) Like the younger guys above I am very frustrated by politicians. Sorry if I hurt a few younger guys feelings - my frustration too was showing here.

Dan: Many ND representitives do have small volunteer staffs and certainly have election teams. I was on one 20 years ago. I know a guy in college that worked in Bismarck during the 83 session.

So my response to Dan's PM will be repeated here:
*In my opinion the real, true, and maybe the only threat to ND hunting heritage is outfitters, pay hunting, and leasing.*
[/quote]


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

*By the way I am very pro youth and youth hunting. *

One of my nephews will be at NDSU soon too. He will likely chose a major that will eventually allow him to live in ND. Good for him.

I have written several posts on this site discussing my frustrations of organized activities scheduled on weekends (class B football, 4H, etc...) and how this prevents many teenagers from hunting at all. When I played sports in ND, only playoffs were scheduled on weekends.

*Maybe there should be a ND state law preventing organized state sponsored activities on opening duck, pheasant, and deer weekends to let kids hunt too. When asked to chose - hunting has to suffer in favor of the else. *

In my hunting reports I have talked about how I do not fire a shot unless we are trying to anchor a crippled bird. Let the kids (all ND kids so far, mine are too young) get their fill first. I have also written about spending the middle of my Saturday hunting trip watching a Class B football game. Actually paid off once when a farmer gave us a bird tip during the game.

I am coach, I am a parent. I worry how my kids will get the time let alone the opportunity to hunt. Started the process at Christmas, oldest got a BB gun.

*Maybe that is PETAs new agenda. Make so many activities mandatory on weekends that kids no longer have the opp to hunt.*


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Many young people that really get hooked on Hunting, have to choose around Middle school. (or even younger now) Especially if family & friends are Hooked on & travel & partake of all the opportunities to hunt.

My son did - could have been a very good Hockey player & football player - But Hunting is a Lifelong sport. I doubt he would trade all we did ???

Plus team sports nowdays - only the better kids get to play, or the ones with connections & parents that push & politic to get & keep them noticed. Not to mention all the camps & off season stuff :roll: They act like HS sports are like Pro sports in the 60's :roll:

To be honest with you if ND wants to save money (in the bigger towns) - they should quit the nonsense & have better competitive intermural sports. A town like GF has 2 footbal & 2 basketball teams (& what 40 or 50 kids get to participate in Football, on each team & maybe 20 or less in Basketball ???) I was from a class B town that had around 100 kids in HS & we had a good team 1 year out of 30 ??? But we tried hard & had Fun. But all games were Friday afternoon.

I think this is a whole new topic 

But then again if Hunting continues where it has been going in recent years - I don't know if I'd reccomend getting Hooked on it either :roll:


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I wrote to my three legislators and have corresponded with one of them twice. He happens to be the youngest of the three.

I encourage everyone to open those channels of communication.

My $0.02 - It seems odd to me that everyone is seeking a compromise. A compromise is when two parties each give in a little. Improving access for hunting is a win for everyone. :beer:

I watched some of the Saving North Dakota special tonight and there was some talk of Quality of Life vs. higher wage tradeoffs. I hope that the leadership in our state legislature realizes how many young ND residents are staying and contributing in ND largely because of our quality of outdoor experience. I predict that if the access issue continues on the trend it is currently on that many young ND residents will move on in search of what we once had here in ND. Maybe Montana or Alaska?

Let's all be sure to keep that from happening by contacting your legislators and briefly tell them what you as a resident of their district want to happen.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I would contact this Ron Iverson back if he is your legislator and set him straight. He represents YOU, not someone in Kenmare. Tell him that, the small town business owners in small towns have their own politicians. He is supposed to be representing his district, not the entire state. Call him on it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Cityhunter-Decoyer, come back at Iverson immediately. Get as many of your like minded buddies as possible to allow you to sign thier names with yours to your email. Politely ask him to reconsider. Remind him of his *PREELECTION PROMISE*, tell him he represents your district, which probably has one of the highest of numbers of RESIDENT sportsmen around. Remind him of Pheasantgate, and the lesson of it. Explain that resident sportsmen from his district support Fargo businesses year round, Kemare only in the hunting season. (Thank God for Hoven, I voted for him......once). You know the drill.

This crap is not coming from Iverson, someone gave him marching orders. Who was it?

We are contacting our legislators.....but we need to hit up Hoven and Dean too. *WAR IS THE APPLICATION OF PRESSURE*.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I responded to Mr. Iverson, who isn't in my district but is in Fargo, concerning this issue of caps and tried to put in my 2 cents worth on the HPC. Nothing happened to change his mind. He responded very quickly, by email, that he had spoken with several western legislators who have convinced him that ANY caps would be bad for business in the small towns.
Mr. Iverson, who said he was a hunter, related that he won't vote for anything that would keep out of state money from coming into ND.

If any of you are voters in his district, please contact him and get other sportsmen from that district to remind him that he doesn't represent rural ND.

Remember when you are contacting the representatives and senators that they probably won't respond well to negative emails and argumentative comments. Try to respond in a positive way.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I cant believe that I actually voted for this man, I just sent an email to him remidning him who he represents. I also have told my other hunting buddies the same, and know they will be emailing him as well. We all voted for him on the basis he was for protecting hunting heritage in ND. Big mistake :eyeroll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Good job Muskat. I sent in my email today. So hopefully all of us can make a difference if we tell him our opinion. Eventually he may see the light. :-?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I just finished a seven page hand written letter to Mr Iverson. It was complete with maps showing huge areas controlled by out of state hunting operations. I hoped to point out some of the negatives and things that need to be controlled. I hope It opened his eyes to some things. I have just begun to fight. old hunter


----------



## northwind (Feb 8, 2003)

Someone mentioned I should keep reading and I have been so I thought this should be brought up again.

I'm wondering if this guy really voted wrong or just thought it would pass and his vote wouldn't matter in the grand scheme of things.

Should put a little fuel on some fire.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

After a quick review of the previous posts, hats off to Ron G.


> Rap and Superdave his apology is not genuine, just check what he said at the LWV forum on March 15th, I will not support any bill that has caps, he did just that. Now he said he made a mistake. Or was what he said at the fourm a mistake what do we believe. My eyes voting records only. He meant to push RED.


 You were the only one who hit the bullseye dead center when it came to his 'accidental' pushing of the red button


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

There are a couple of ALUMNI's that went to school with his daughter that are on this site (myself being one of them) and I know that everyone in his district that is around our age or they are hunters are going to make sure there votes are not for him.
BECAUSE WE KNOW HOW TO VOTE. WE DON'T HAVE TO BLAME IT ON IGNORANCE :roll:

*He slapped us in our faces when we even grew up with him!!!*
TYPICAL POLITICIAN THOUGH!!!
HE'S A BACK STABBER :sniper:  
"SHOW ME THE MONEY" A QUOTE FROM A FAMOUS MOVIE.....

MAV.....


----------



## Ron Iverson (Mar 26, 2003)

I would like to meet this daughter that you say I have. If you guys can't understand or can't read the posts i have put on here than there is nothing more I can do.

I MEANT TO VOTE GREEN. Check the house Journals and you will see that this sort of thing happens allthe time. But of course you guys have never made a mistake so I digress. I don't know what else I can tell you so I will just stop Maverick, Bioman I am sorry I didn't hit the green button as I meant to do but as soon and I mean as soon as I realized it Istood up. It would have been much easier for me politically herea and at home if I just shut up and sat down and DID nothing BUT to satisfy people like Maverick and Bioman and a host of others who are on this stie and are calling for my head I stood up and said I VOTED WRONG.

I just hope the rest of you who read this will take the time to contact me Because i can show the amount of EMail i GOT FROM HUNTERS REGARDING THIS ISSUE and it was one email. I got one lone email from a hunter in my district whom I respect who asked me after going to the forum I was at in Fargo to cahnge my vote I told him I would.

I am so glad that there are much cooler heads on this site because if all of the people who post onhere are like maverick and Bioman thaqn God help the hunters


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Ron,
Right wrong or otherwise the people that you represent feel betrayed. Next time at the polls I might make an honest mistake. We will have to see in the future if mistakes are corrected.

Jed Fluhrer


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry Guys.....

It's OVER! I, as much as anyone, hate the fact that all my personal time, the time off from work, gas, lodging, etc. etc. fell one vote shy on SB 2048.

All I want to do is help the state. The site wasn't created for profit, it was to provide a better future for everyone in the state. The only way we can continue to do that is to move forward, and finish off the session strong.

Drakekiller will come out with the legislative grading sheet soon, so everyone can see how their legislator voted all session and in the past. For the legislators that you feel crapped on you this session....it'll be your effort to make a difference next election. They work for you, if you don't feel they're doing a good job than vote for somebody who can.

Whether Ron pushed the wrong button or had another agenda, it doesn't matter now. We can't bring back SB 2048 (unless ammendments are added to other bills). And there's very few hunters in the state these days who don't know who Ron is now, so I think the point was made.

Another Thread Locked....


----------

